# 5 Years since Skye slipped away



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

They take a piece of our hearts with them when they leave. Keep running free, Skye......


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I remember your Cosmo soooo well. He was a dream Golden.  
Thanks for the kind comments.

dlm ny country


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> I remember your Cosmo soooo well. He was a dream Golden.
> Thanks for the kind comments.
> 
> dlm ny country


It hurts me still, but he was worth it. Take care...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skye was beautiful, time passes much too quickly. 
I hope the memories you shared bring you comfort.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

A beautiful Golden and a beautiful memory.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hoping your tears have turned to sweet memories that bring a smile.

I know just this morning brought smiles to me when I was putting the dryer balls into the dryer...oh how my Faelan (died Nov 2020) used to take such joy in 'stealing' them out of the dryer and dancing while showing me his prize.

May your memories let you smile in remembrance & love as well


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Skye was so loved. She had to be special. I think Luke still visits. I’m sure Skye is watching over you.


----------

